

JQuery Progress Plugin: Track progress through targeted elements - RyanN
https://github.com/RyanNielson/jquery-progress

======
RyanN
This jQuery plugins will track scroll progress through targeted elements. When
a targeted element is scrolled to, a fixed progress bar will appear at the top
of the window to show progress through the element.

I whipped this up quickly after seeing examples of a few sites with this
feature. I wanted to make a plugin so I could easily add this to a site. If
you have any ideas, or notice any issues, please post them here or on Github
and I'll do my best to address them.

